

Engineering Internals of a RAD Framework... as a PHP Developer - crm416
http://www.toptal.com/php/engineering-internals-of-a-rad-framework-as-a-php-developer

======
mac-r
PHP has a lot of quirks and inconsistencies in it that make many pieces of it
confusing. Sometimes you have to look things up because they don't work the
way you'd expect them to, and that slows you down. There's nothing that's
really earth-shatteringly terrible about it, but people want things to be
perfect. The truth is, no language is perfect, but perhaps PHP is less perfect
than most others. (JavaScript has a ton of issues with it too, but for some
reason people complain less about JS).

~~~
danilenko
I guess people complain less about javascript because there is no alternative.
In web development you are free to choose amount a variety of languages, but
in frontend you are trapped.

------
pingvinus
It's a great article indeed, nice to see a framework built around a fresh
concept. My only complain is that people like me, who were disconnected from
PHP community for quite awhile, would like to hear more about base principles
of Nooku, use-cases where it performs best, and so on without rushing to
technical details so early.

------
vsh
What i like in Nooku is [https://www.assembla.com/code/nooku-
server/git/nodes/2.0.0?t...](https://www.assembla.com/code/nooku-
server/git/nodes/2.0.0?type=tag) \- really nice support right from scratch.
Great article.

------
s0ber
Nice principles described. They are also mostly applied to front-end side.
It's very sad that even PHP community now has frameworks with good design
principles in a core, but JS community do not.

~~~
vsh
...'even PHP' - oh yeah! Let The War begin!

------
danilenko
Looks like there are lots of interesting moves happened in PHP world since I
had left it! Great writeup.

